
Coronavirus Stats - guytv
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
======
fxj
There is also a chinese web-page with the official numbers. (Google translate
is your friend)

[https://ncov.dxy.cn/ncovh5/view/pneumonia](https://ncov.dxy.cn/ncovh5/view/pneumonia)

~~~
anonsivalley652
Google Translate results in a giant "/404."

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fncov.dxy.cn%2Fncovh5%2Fview%2Fpneumonia)

Makes you wonder if this is intentional or merely accidental.

Here's a copy & paste snapshot I made of it:

[https://pastebin.com/WN09Z8eG](https://pastebin.com/WN09Z8eG)

    
    
        Change data from yesterday: data to be released by the National Health Commission
    
        38577 Existing confirmed diagnosis
    
        16067 Suspected
    
        5083 cure
    
        44777 Cumulative diagnosis
    
        8204 Existing severe
    
        1117 death
    
    

^ That's a lot of people in critical condition. I respect the rapid
construction of those giant, negative-air pressure quarantine and treatment
facilities as quickly they did.

------
deweller
This is a good visualization of the data from various data sources:

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

